# KCBS Competitions Banning US Flag?



## sskyking (Mar 5, 2015)

Anyone else run into this?

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2015...-pitmasters-told-to-take-down-american-flags/

You would think that people would realize by now that any attempt to restrict the flying of the American flag would not end well in the PR world!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 5, 2015)

Read this earlier today.  My wife and I have flown a lighted flag for more than 40 years.  I for one would have tested their resolve.

Tom


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 5, 2015)

KCBS better be VERY careful....  If our country keeps on the current track, Lord help us !

BTW, I'd have raised two !  :biggrin:

:usa:     :usa:


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 5, 2015)

They are recovering well:

http://www.kcbs.us/news.php?id=837


----------



## twisted minds (Mar 5, 2015)

The pc police will protect those who want to burn the flag in protest, but are outraged when you want to show your patriotic pride by flying the flag,  a sad world we live in now a days.  I long for the days of our greatest generation's values.


----------



## southern swine (Mar 6, 2015)

I fly one. Cloud 9 has flown a huge one for well over 15 years. Their our good luck charms. Sad days.


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 6, 2015)

It honestly sounds like the whole thing was a misunderstanding. In typical Todd Starnes fashion, he  took one element of the story and blew it all out of proportion while downplaying the fact that by the time the story was written the issue was resolved to the satisfaction of all involved.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 6, 2015)

Glad it was resolved. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Pity the fool that tries to take Mr. T's flag down. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------

